# Where to get branch rock?



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

As title says. I am looking for some branch rocks, if anyone know which store has them, please let me know.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I am still looking!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Uniboob had some nice pieces maybe pm him or his website bean bag frags


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Once awhile BA Mississauga has them but have not seen lately.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks, i will call them.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

i got mine from www.fijireefrock.com/


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Send a PM to Blunthead..I think he has


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I also have about 100lbs worth if you can't find it elsewhere.


----------

